# 24 hours post op



## juldun1 (Aug 15, 2017)

My mom had a total thyroidectomy about 24 hours ago and she's having A LOT of swelling and trouble swallowing. She chokes on water and I'm afraid she is going to start aspirating the water. She hasn't been able to eat or drink much. Did anyone else experience this? Does anyone having any tips for pain management and trouble swallowing?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is she still in the hospital or is she at home?

Of the things they tell you to call the doctor for after surgery, significant neck swelling is definitely at the top of that list. So please call the surgeon. In the meantime, make sure she stay in a seated position or is laying down with her upper body elevated. Ice the neck as much as she can tolerate it. You can fill a ziplock bag with liquid dish soap and freeze it for a "softer" ice pack. Try to have her drink using a straw. But, first and foremost, call the doctor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, call her doctor/surgeon asap. Does she have a drainage tube at the incision site? If not, she made need one placed to help with fluid build-up.


----------



## juldun1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Update: She decided to go to the ER and there was a complication from the surgery. I don't understand it all but from what they are telling us it sounds like her vocal chords are parazlyzed and are stuck open. They are afraid they are going to close and compromise her windpipe so she is admitted to the hospital right now. She also can't eat until they do a swallow test because her vocal chords are not closing allowing her to swallow. They said this is rare and they aren't 100% sure how to fix it but they think it will heal on it's own so unfortunately it's just a waiting game right now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear she's not doing well. Please keep us updated and I'll keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's just terrible! Please update us when you can and I'll be sending prayers and healing thoughts for her.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Hope she is getting better !!!


----------



## juldun1 (Aug 15, 2017)

She still can't talk and has trouble swallowing. The doctors said it could take weeks to months for her vocal chords to heal. The focus has been on keeping her calcium levels up. She's doing a lot better with her thyroid, but due to some heart problems they found while she's there, she is still in the hospital. I am not going to go into detail about that, but I really appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about her continued struggles. Keeping you both in my thoughts. If we can help and/or provide any information, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------

